# Trolling Motor Wiring



## Bill Payne (May 22, 2018)

I did a search but did not find a post that answered this, so I am asking. Sorry if it is redundant:

What wire size and gauge should I use to install a 24V Terrova for saltwater. It is going in a 1996 Hewes Bayfisher. Also any tips on placement would be appreciated if anyone has them. If not, we'll figure it out one way or another. 😜


----------



## jbyrum (Jan 12, 2015)

Minn Kota publishes the required wire size based on voltage and length of run: https://www.minnkotamotors.com/site...es/min_productmanual_batt-wire-selct-gde1.pdf


----------



## Golden Channels (11 mo ago)

Bill Payne said:


> I did a search but did not find a post that answered this, so I am asking. Sorry if it is redundant:
> 
> What wire size and gauge should I use to install a 24V Terrova for saltwater. It is going in a 1996 Hewes Bayfisher. Also any tips on placement would be appreciated if anyone has them. If not, we'll figure it out one way or another. 😜


Bill, we created a calculator for this question. It depends on a number of things. But this should get you started:









Trolling Motor Wire Calculator - Golden Channels


Our Trolling Motor Wire Calculator eliminates confusion. Don't guess about what gauge of wire you need. Save power and money.




goldenchannels.com





Eric.


----------



## Bill Payne (May 22, 2018)

jbyrum said:


> Minn Kota publishes the required wire size based on voltage and length of run: https://www.minnkotamotors.com/site...es/min_productmanual_batt-wire-selct-gde1.pdf


I’ll check it out. Thanks for the response!


----------



## Bill Payne (May 22, 2018)

Golden Channels said:


> Bill, we created a calculator for this question. It depends on a number of things. But this should get you started:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super helpful. Thanks!


----------



## ste6168 (Nov 14, 2020)

It is going to depends on the length of the run. Keep in mind, length of run is there AND back, which should also take into account the wire from plug to the motor, I usually try to make that section as short as possible on installs.

We sell custom made wiring harnesses for those looking to do the install themselves, see more here:

__
http://instagr.am/p/CZf6uZjLwvI/


I doubt you are in my local area, but if I can help in anyway or you get stuck, feel free to give me a call. Happy to help in anyway I can.


----------



## Bill Payne (May 22, 2018)

ste6168 said:


> It is going to depends on the length of the run. Keep in mind, length of run is there AND back, which should also take into account the wire from plug to the motor, I usually try to make that section as short as possible on installs.
> 
> We sell custom made wiring harnesses for those looking to do the install themselves, see more here:
> 
> ...


I just left a VM.


----------



## Bill Payne (May 22, 2018)

I finally got my Terrova installed and wow, it is a game changer. I can't believe it took me this long to install it. And a shout out to @ste6168 for making up a wiring harness for me. Everything fit perfect and he even made a diagram on how everything wired up. If you are thinking of installing one of these trolling motors yourself, consider calling him. It made the job a lot easier and no doubt saved me money over buying all of the wiring, parts and pieces myself. Thanks Mike, aka @ste6168!


----------

